# Phrag. besseae fma. flavum ‘Broadwaters’ AM/AOS



## southernbelle (Nov 8, 2020)

Here she comes. Tiny little thing at this point. First bloom division (from Woodstream 1/2020) just started opening today. Flower only partially open so still cupped, and color is paler than photo (incandescent lights). So far 2 buds. I’ll post again in a few days with natural light when fully open


Ok, here she is after almost a week. Fully open and perfectly flat to my eye. She sure is a purdy little thang!! Dorsal is same color as the rest of the flower, the shadow gives it a green cast, but it’s not


----------



## abax (Nov 8, 2020)

I can't wait to see the whole plant. The bloom looks terrific.


----------



## southernbelle (Nov 9, 2020)

abax said:


> I can't wait to see the whole plant. The bloom looks terrific.


Small single growth plant. Surprised to see the spike come!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2020)

Yay besseae!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Nov 11, 2020)

What a wonderful little thing!


----------



## KateL (Nov 11, 2020)

A joy!


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 13, 2020)

Outstanding form!!!


----------



## Guldal (Nov 17, 2020)

It's gorgeous SB - and I can only agree with Dodi!


----------



## southernbelle (Nov 17, 2020)

Thanks. It has an AM from Bill exhibiting the mother plant at VA Orchid Soc show 2/2019. I’ll compare the size to that flower when I get a chance.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 17, 2020)

If it is an actual division of 'Broadwatwers', you don't have to put the award in parentheses. A division piece is the same plant - just another growth of the motherplant, and thus carries the clonal name, that the plant 'earned'/had to be given as it was awarded, and of course also the same award status.
This is at least how it works on the European side of the Atlantic. Maybe Leslie as an (assistant) AOS judge, can expound on possible transatlantic differences in the judging systems?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 17, 2020)

Yes if it is a division of the original plant, it carries the same flower quality award (with no parenthesis needed). Only cultural awards like CCM or CCE do not carry on as it is the culture of the original owner who is rewarded.


----------



## southernbelle (Nov 17, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Yes if it is a division of the original plant, it carries the same flower quality award (with no parenthesis needed). Only cultural awards like CCM or CCE do not carry on as it is the culture of the original owner who is rewarded.


Interesting! I did not realize that an original awarded plant or a division of that plant carries the flower quality award with no parentheses. There is so much to learn...
Okay, I have C. trianae var. semi-alba flamea ‘Kathleen’ CCE/AOS 90 pts (Division of the Original Plant). So I should not include the CCE on that one? Makes sense.


----------



## abax (Nov 17, 2020)

...and it's so much fun to learn.


----------



## southernbelle (Nov 17, 2020)

abax said:


> ...and it's so much fun to learn.


Sometimes the nomenclature type of stuff ties my brain in knots.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 18, 2020)

southernbelle said:


> Interesting! I did not realize that an original awarded plant or a division of that plant carries the flower quality award with no parentheses. There is so much to learn...
> Okay, I have C. trianae var. semi-alba flamea ‘Kathleen’ CCE/AOS 90 pts (Division of the Original Plant). So I should not include the CCE on that one? Makes sense.


You’re correct. The CCE doesn’t carry through. It can still be tagged as such for historical perspective.


----------



## GuRu (Nov 18, 2020)

I like this very elegant flower on this single growth plant. Congrats


----------



## southernbelle (Nov 18, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> You’re correct. The CCE doesn’t carry through. It can still be tagged as such for historical perspective.


In parentheses, though, in this case?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 18, 2020)

You can include with show tags in parentheses or exclude it completely.


----------



## southernbelle (Nov 18, 2020)

GuRu said:


> I like this very elegant flower on this single growth plant. Congrats


Thanks GuRu. From an “experienced greenhorn I appreciate that!


----------



## GuRu (Nov 19, 2020)

southernbelle said:


> Thanks GuRu. From an “experienced greenhorn I appreciate that!



Belle, you make me embarassed....


----------



## blondie (Nov 21, 2020)

Very nice. Really nice colour to the bloom


----------



## southernbelle (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks, Blondie. I didn’t know a lot when I first saw it, but it caught my eye and my heart. Thankful to have it (and that it’s growing well).


----------

